# Not working



## Kyosnai (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright
So I set my clock speeds, hit Set Clock

nothing happens...
Also, I somehow managed to downgrade my clock speed.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 25, 2008)

if you could fill in your system specs in the user cp & enable viewing of them, that'd be helpful. what card are you using? what os?  what version of atitool?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 25, 2008)

Need more info...what card are you using, windows OS? drivers?

Fill out system specs in UserCP and check the box to show sys specs, it's just a good idea in general when asking for help.

Welcome to TPU, and with more info from your end I'm sure we can getcha goin!


----------



## Kyosnai (Mar 25, 2008)

wow I feel like a noob. here you go
Vista 32bit
2GB RAM
2.4GHZ(Duo)
Nvidia Geforce 8600m GS 256 MB


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyosnai said:


> wow I feel like a noob. here you go
> Vista 32bit
> 2GB RAM
> 2.4GHZ(Duo)
> Nvidia Geforce 8600m GS 256 MB



That's still pretty bare for a description...so I take it you're not overclocking the rest of your system...and I would assume it's possibly a pre-built rig. 8600m...is that a laptop graphics adapter?

Is that a laptop or desktop?

EDIT: Take a look at my System Specs (LEFT)...and click on the link in my sig "Overclocking is easy...."...it'll have some good info to help you get better answers when posting and learn a little more about your system (also if you have a laptop...check out theonetruewill's LaptopOC Adventures in the Overclocking and Cooling section).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds like laptop. There are a few interesting threads here on TPU about overclocking laptops (I am too lazy to search right now). Look at nTune, it MAY help you out if wanting to overclock that card.


----------



## Kyosnai (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's a laptop.
and if it isn't obvious already, I'm a complete newbie to anything OC.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep...see my last post...follow the link in my sig for Overclocking and see Theonetruewill's Laptop OC Adventures...really OC-ing laptops is not the best of ideas...do so at your own risk...a cooling pad and plenty of breathing room should already be implemented if not.

I would say build a tower/desktop and OC with that...but people still prefer laptops...don't expect too crazy of results...and do expect to have a tough time with it. But I do hope that you can reach your goal!


----------



## Kyosnai (Mar 26, 2008)

No, lol
The only problem is this:
I use ATITool, when I set the OC Value, and then hit Set Clock, nothing happens.


----------



## Kyosnai (Mar 26, 2008)

and now I just completely fucked up my whole thing. Now my memory is at 169MHz and core clock is at 359. It automatically just fucks shit up.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2008)

Well then take my suggestions and do what is asked of you...go to Laptop OC Adventures in the Overclocking and Cooling...there's info for oc-ing laptop video there...plus you can post there and recieve better help.

Do some more researching before you cause damage and or make your rig start crashing...trust me, it's a good idea to be more knowleged before doing something like you're attempting to.


----------

